# jsf 1.2 tomahawk t:dataTable generic use



## klaus1 (13. Okt 2021)

Hi,

Möchte eine generische dataTable realisieren in JSF. im wesentlichen habe ich key/value Pairs mit Spaltenname / Wert. Dynamische Anzahl.
hätte in einem Objekt name und value, das ganze als liste.

daten { 
  String spaltenname;
 String value;
}

Werte bspw:
spaltenname: Nummer
value: 0
spaltenname: Nummer1
value: 1
spaltenname: Nummer2
value: 2
spaltenname: Nummer3
value: 3

soll dann so angezeigt werden:


NummerNummer1Nummer2Nummer30123


dataTable pseudo code:
<t:dataTable value=#{BB.daten} >
     <f:facet name="header">
       <hutputText value='#{var.spaltenname}'/>
     </f:facet>
     <hutputText value='#{var.value}'/>
</t:dataTable>

das wird vermutlich nicht ganz passen...
Leider ist das Zeug bereits uralt, allerdings bin ich auf diese t:dataTable gebunden in einem noch älteren JSF (1.2)  
danke


----------



## NullCharm (13. Okt 2021)

https://www.tutorialspoint.com/jsf/jsf_display_datatable.htm und https://blog.triona.de/development/...bles-in-jsf-the-elegant-and-the-fast-way.html


----------



## klaus1 (13. Okt 2021)

OK, scheinbar keine wirklich schöne Lösung... Die Spalten müssen bereits vor Iteration der Table des ersten Satzes bekannt sein..


----------



## klaus1 (14. Okt 2021)

Gelöst indem ich mir in einem Array die Spaltennamen halte, und im weiteren Array die Daten.
Ich durchlauf in der Tomahawk dataTable die Daten, und darin in einer weiteren Schleife die t:columns mit der Anzahl der Spaltennamen.


----------

